# Turbo Problems



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

ok, I dont understand whats going on with my setup. I researched alot and still im having a problem. 


I have a 95 nissan sentra. It's equipped with the ga16 motor. My turbo setup is a greddy t3/t4. I had my turbo manifold custom made. Its a bit similar to jim wolf's manifold. I did the setup my self. But the car hesitates to go into boost. I resently brought a greddy fuel controller. I still have the stock fuel rails and injectors. I not sure if that's the problem. since i still have the stock injectors does that makes my fuel control system useless?


I also have a stock eclipse intercooler (4g63), for my temporary intercoller application.
Im not sure whats the psi, im going to connect my boost guage soon.


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

what kind of engine management are you using??????? has it been tuned at all
and your using stock injectors??? thats probably your problem right there
the stock injectors cant push enough fuel for a turbo and will blow your motor


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

WOW. First of all, you NEED to hook up that boost gauge. The injectors are probably maxing out right now, there's a good chance you can blow your engine. First of all, get bigger injectors (370cc's) and an adjustable fuel pressure regulator. I'd also consider getting a different kind of fuel management, as it will be safer. But you NEED bigger injectors and an adjustable FPR. A T3/T4 is also a BIG turbo for the GA16DE. You're probably experiencing lag. 

Get the boost gauge connected, get bigger injectors in there and an adjustable FPR as well as better fuel management and then run the car. You're in dangerous territory here.


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

I was plannign on getting some injectors from a 300zx. The fuel manage ment i have is a greddy, why is that fuel management not enough. 

But basically when i install the injectors, boost guage, ajustable FPR, should it solve my problem, even tho i have a t3/t4?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i'm not sure what your problem is, other than maybe you've got insane turbo lag, which makes sense. i wouldn't expect to be moving any air until about 3k with that big of a turbo.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Especially on a 1.6. And how do you know you're not running lean? How do you know your fuel management is enough?


----------

